# Happy birthday, Mark from CMG!



## Piratecat (Oct 24, 2003)

I wish you a tremendous birthday, and all the good things that go with it.

For your birthday, I'm getting you... let's see (flips open MM to a random page and extrapolates)... a pink unicorn with a tattoo on its butt.

- Kevin


----------



## Skade (Oct 24, 2003)

Happy Birthday Mark, to compliment Piratecat's gift I'll have to get you a blue owlbear with a rainbow on it's chest.  Its very cuddly 

Have a good on, buddy.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 24, 2003)

Best of wishes and a very happy birthday!


----------



## diaglo (Oct 24, 2003)

the Big 4-0, again?


----------



## thalmin (Oct 24, 2003)

Happy birthday to you.
Happy birthday TO you.
Happy BIRTHDAY, dear Ma-ark.
HAPPY BIRTHday to you.



I'll go away now.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm going to get you a pink dragon that's invisible to everyone else.  Pete doesn't need him right now.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 24, 2003)

Happy birthday, Mark!  I hope you have a great year - goodness knows that the past year hasn't been fun for you.  I hope you're well!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 24, 2003)

Happy Birthday!

My present isn't nearly as good.  I got you THE SHAFT (tm).  You can use it to shaft any on race, class, feat, skill, or character you'd like.  

Seriously, I hope things get better in the future for you!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 24, 2003)

A big Happy Birthday Mark from your homies in the Midwest!!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 24, 2003)

Happy Birthday Mark!


----------



## Henry (Oct 24, 2003)

Three cheers for Man-Mountain Mark! 

Happy Birthday, man.

For some real fun, the ice cubes go in the foil before you give it to the trick or treaters.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 24, 2003)

Happy birthday Mark. Have a good, productive, and happy year.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 24, 2003)

i hope dodging question about your true age keep you happily busy   

 alsi "knows something about chicago liches" h2o


----------



## der_kluge (Oct 24, 2003)

"This is the birthday song...
It isn't very long."


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 24, 2003)

I wish I had a copy of the SCA birthday song, which I remember to be very funny. Failing that, a sinple "Happy Birthday!" will have to do.

Hang in there, friend!

Edit: Re-reading my post, I see I wrote "sinple" instead of "simple," but I'll leave it be. You deserve to have a little extra fun this year.


----------



## BSF (Oct 24, 2003)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Doc_Souark (Oct 24, 2003)

Happy Birthday Mark, I was going to send you a pair of Klien sidecutters of Sparking but I figured you already had a pair


----------



## angramainyu (Oct 24, 2003)

Happy birthday, Mark!  I _wish_ you all the best!

*(obligatory DnD spell reference included... man, the XP drain is gonna smart tomorrow)


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 24, 2003)

happy happy BIRTHDAY


----------



## thatdarncat (Oct 24, 2003)

Happy birthday Marc


----------



## Umbran (Oct 24, 2003)

Many Happy Returns!  Or Reruns.  Heck, Happy Whatever You Like.  It's your birthday.  You figure out what you want to be happy about it


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 24, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> For your birthday, I'm getting you... let's see (flips open MM to a random page and extrapolates)... a pink unicorn with a tattoo on its butt.




That's funny -- I'm getting him a tattoo of a pink unicorn FOR his butt!  

Happy B-day Mark. 

Eric


----------



## Olive (Oct 25, 2003)

Happy Birthday Mark!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 25, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!Mark.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 25, 2003)

Happy Birthday Mike!...

...what? His name's Mark? Crap...um..um...

Happy Birthday Bob!...

wait a second...

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK!!!*

There we go.


----------



## Eternalknight (Oct 25, 2003)

Many happy returns Mark!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 25, 2003)

Happy Birthday Mark!

Here's a story for you:

THE MYTH OF THE APPLE OF DISCORD

It seems that Zeus was preparing a wedding banquet for Peleus and Thetis and did not want to invite Eris because of Her reputation as a trouble maker.
This made Eris angry, and so She fashioned an apple of pure gold and inscribed upon it KALLISTI ("To The Prettiest One") and on the day of the fete She rolled it into the banquet hall and then left to be alone and joyously partake of a hot dog.

Now, three of the invited goddesses, Athena, Hera, and Aphrodite, each immediately claimed it to belong to herself because of the inscription. And they started fighting, and they started throwing punch all over the place and everything.

Finally Zeus calmed things down and declared that an arbitrator must be selected, which was a reasonable suggestion, and all agreed. He sent them to a shepherd of Troy, whose name was Paris because his mother had had a lot of gaul and had married a Frenchman; but each of the sneaky goddesses tried to outwit the others by going early and offering a bribe to Paris.

Athena offered him Heroic War Victories, Hera offered him Great Wealth, and Aphrodite offered him the Most Beautiful Woman on Earth. Being a healthy young Trojan lad, Paris promptly accepted Aphrodite's bribe and she got the apple and he got screwed.

As she had promised, she maneuvered earthly happenings so that Paris could have Helen (the Helen) then living with her husband Menelaus, King of Sparta. Anyway, everyone knows that the Trojan War followed when Sparta demanded their Queen back and that the Trojan War is said to be The First War among men.

And so we suffer because of the Original Snub. And so a Discordian is to partake of No Hot Dog Buns.

Do you believe that?


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 25, 2003)

Happy Birthday Mark.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 25, 2003)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARK!!!!!*

May this be a year of health, happiness, and success.  Be well and be happy.


----------



## Mark (Oct 25, 2003)

Thank you, all.  Better days are surely ahead.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 25, 2003)

Hjappy Bjirthday!! 

Hope all's going well, continues to do so, and winds up better than you thought it would.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Oct 25, 2003)

Happy birthsday, Mark.


Man, you are getting old !!! (I'm 32 in 5 months.)


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 25, 2003)

Happy birthday from me as well.


----------



## el-remmen (Oct 26, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Yo!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 26, 2003)

Happy Birthday big guy


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 27, 2003)

Have a Happy Hivemind Belated Birthday from me too!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 27, 2003)

Happy Birthday Mk. II!!

 -uh-   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy Birthday Mark, too!!


----------

